# Circuito para medir Diac



## walter leonardo (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola alguien conoce o sabe como hacer un circuito para medir el estado de un Diac? asi saber si esta en buen estado o en mal estado.


----------



## penrico (Nov 1, 2012)

Lo podés hacer con una fuente variable, y una resistencia limitadora de corriente. Según el modelo de DIAC que tengas tiene un valor tensión de "conducción", mientras el diac no está "conduciendo", el DIAC es como si fuera un circuito abierto. Cuando superás la tensión de conducción el DIAC se convierte en un 
diodo conduciendo (aproximadamente 2V), y se mantiene en ese estado hasta que retires la corriente. 

Tenés que ver cual es ese valor de umbral de tu DIAC, normalmente andan por los 30-60V aproximadamente. Debes limitar la corriente a unos pocos miliamperes, sopongamos 10mA, entonces hay que poner una resistencia limitadora de 10K 2W para que cuando comience a conducir el DIAC no lo destruyas por sobre corriente.

Fijate en ésta hoja de datos de un DIAC hay un circuito de pruebas:

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheets/120/193311_DS.pdf


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2012)

Las lámparas de bajo consumo tienen un diac dentro


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2012)

Un DIAC es un zener bi-direccional así que cualquier esquema para comprobar zener te sirve con la salvedad de que lo debe comprobar en ambos sentidos.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 1, 2012)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Hola alguien conoce o sabe como hacer un circuito para medir el estado de un Diac? asi saber si esta en buen estado o en mal estado.



Improvisás con el diac un oscilador de relajación de baja frecuencia de ~0.3Hz (fácil porque son solo tres componentes: R,C y el diac) y medís la tensión en sus extremos con un tester digital.




penrico dijo:


> .. Cuando superás la tensión de conducción el DIAC se convierte en un diodo conduciendo (aproximadamente 2V), y se mantiene en ese estado hasta que retires la corriente.


Eso es correcto salvo que la tensión *no cae hasta 2V*, sino solamente *~5V respecto de la tensión de disparo*. Como podés verificar en el propio link que diste.


----------



## walter leonardo (Nov 1, 2012)

Muchas gracias amigos muy buena data a probar


----------

